# best goggles for low light / night?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

heyo,

I haven't figured out how to search the forums, so sorry if this is a repeat.

I want to buy the best goggles for low light / night visibility. (also don't want them to fog up either)

Any idea what goggles might help me see at night?

ty


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

There have been 3 topics on this in the past week.

Search button


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Clear, Pink, Yellow lenses will work. I have Yellow lenses. What frame do you have so I can get you some links to the lenses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I found the search button. (was looking for a search field) 

Found great info on lens, but I'm looking for a whole new pair.

What manufacturer make the best googles for low light / night


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

(O..O) said:


> I found the search button. (was looking for a search field)
> 
> Found great info on lens, but I'm looking for a whole new pair.
> 
> What manufacturer make the best googles for low light / night


It's not so much the goggle as more the lens. If you want brand names, take a look at Oakley, Spy, Von Zipper, Anon, etc...

Just make sure to get the correct lens...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

EvoKnvl said:


> It's not so much the goggle as more the lens. If you want brand names, take a look at Oakley, Spy, Von Zipper, Anon, etc...
> 
> Just make sure to get the correct lens...


Who makes the best lens then for low light / night visibility

(I understand the colors, but all brands styles can't be equal - I'm sure spherical is better than cylindrical)

Has any goggle maker gone out of their way to make a lens for low light?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, they all make lenses meant for night riding.

Most are either plain Clear or plain Yellow.

Some make tinted lenses that have mirror coatings.

There are many goggle lens threads here.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

(O..O) said:


> (I understand the colors, but all brands styles can't be equal - I'm sure spherical is better than cylindrical)
> 
> Has any goggle maker gone out of their way to make a lens for low light?


yes all brand styles can be equal in terms of tech and lenses. They all make cylindrical lenses, they all make sherical ones too. They all make clear lenses and yellow lenses.

just find ones that fit your face...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Night riding your basically just looking for something that keeps the wind out of your eyes and maybe give some contrast like a Hi-yellow lens depending on the lighting..
If a $20 pair of Scott goggles from Sports Authority are comfortable and have clear lenses, use those...


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

IF you get a pair that is towards the higher end performance wise of a particular brand, some of them come with 2 lenses, one is usually for day, and one for night. I know Von Zipper has them.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

SFshredder said:


> IF you get a pair that is towards the higher end performance wise of a particular brand, some of them come with 2 lenses, one is usually for day, and one for night. I know Von Zipper has them.


It depends. Although I have seen them being sold with a separate lens, the pair of Von Zipper Feenoms I chose to buy did not come with another lens.


----------

